# Called in antelope and coyote same time



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

I think my freind is bad luck. Everytime we go out the mission gets screwed up. This time i took him to a good area that i have saved up. All stands turned up empty except for one. I was using a carver rabbit call and saw a antelope 100 yards making her way in front of us. Close behind was a large coyote. I told my buddy to get ready and pointed them out (they were on my far right). As he got ready i screamed to stop the dog. The dog stopped and the antelope ran toward the coyote and tried to run him over







. The coyote took off and the antelope chased. This antelope would not leave us alone. Everytime i called she came running up to me like thier was her baby in distress. To make things worse as we quit and take a break at the truck, a coyote comes running in front of the truck and freind misses. lol







TIMES IS HARD WHEN I HUNT WITH THIS GUY


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Sonuds like you at least get some good stories while hunting with him. I consider a hunt a success as long as there is a great story to be told.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Some of the videos that I have seen have the same thing happening, you might as well go some other place to call from what they showed. Deer are the same way also.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm with Helmet on this, a good story is worth the time afield.

I'd venture to say that was a female antelope, and her mothering instinct was getting the best of her. Don't forget this when you draw an antelope tag.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Yup, a good story is worth the get home alive ticket on that mangy dog. This has happened to myself more than once.?? You just never know whats going to come to your call, a doe came charging it and tried to run me threw? I've had does...., chased by bucks? Dirt bikers? Antelope? Road-runners? Other callers- I actually howled that one in, and he tried pretty hard to lure in that darned howling coyote.? A Mountain Lion? The Stupified Rancher? And lord knows how many folks just out for a ride and wondering what the heck? Makes the hunt all that more interesting. At least you didn't have an old man on a four-wheeler try to run down your decoy?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Who you callin old ?? And I'll have you know that decoy was teasing me, I asked it to stop but it just kept on teasing so I mounted my trusty steed Rocinante and gave chase.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Lmao!!!!!! Dirt bikers and old tarts on 4wheelers!!!! Priceless!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Well about the only thing you left out is some Jack A Lope in Full Camo Sneaking up for a shot! LOL


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

We do not know Don. We do not know Don.....


----------

